# The Warlord



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well now I know what my next project (model) is going to be!!!!!!!
Last night I was looking at Buc's website to see what new kits are coming and I was BLOWN AWAY! Since 1975 I've been collecting the DC comic The Warlord by Mike Grell I have every issue! And back in the late 90's I created a Warlord kit and sold them. It was a garage kit! Only made 16 of them and they all sold. Now I only have the one which is built and on my work table here in my man cave!
Now I see there is a new Warlord kit coming and I think it looks beautiful! It's from Resin Pimps and the first thing I did was send them an email to ask about it! They responded and said he will be available in about a week! SWEET!!!!! Now I know I'm saving up for Wonderfest and have enough so far to pay for the room, but WOW! I REALLY want this kit! Plus I have 2 more months to save so I'll be fine!
So here is the website that shows the kit!

http://theclubhouse1.net/kits/2011.htm

http://www.bucwheat.com/2k11/warlordjesse.jpg

And just in case anyone would like to see the two I did back in the 90's here is my website! Someday I'll update my site!

http://www.chinxy.com/warlord.htm

It's a bit pricey but I'm going for it! So this kit will be the BIG one that will I go for this year! I do that each year! Pick a kit that is a big one and save money and get it! Last Wonderfest it was The Thing from Another World. And it was pricey too! $200! Yeah, I'm sick! It's an obsession I know! But I enjoy it!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

Wasn't a big Warlord fan, but that model looks mighty impressive. Enjoy.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Nice looking kit, and well-detailed. It looks like it has some details similar to the Aurora Viking and some similar to the Aurora Gladiators, plus a Prehistoric Scenes detail as well!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

That was YOU, Chinxy?! That was a cool piece of work!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

deadmanincfan said:


> That was YOU, Chinxy?! That was a cool piece of work!


Yeah, way back in 1997. Long time ago! Still have him on my worktable along with Tera, but sold all the ones I made (also gave some away). Even the molds are gone! They crumbled away years ago!

Now I want this one! I think he looks soooooooooooo cool! A very good job on him. I have every issue of the Warlord! Even have a couple of toys from Remco! Hope Jesse make Deimos too! Love the Warlord!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

I seen Adam in various stages of theis sculpt!.. it is magnificant!.. love the dead dinosaur for a base!.. great kit!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks good


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

I knew you'd like this one Chinx!!! There is a Warlord article in the fanzine Comic Back Issues I believe? I can pick it up for you if you want. Let me know.

Scott


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Scott J said:


> I knew you'd like this one Chinx!!! There is a Warlord article in the fanzine Comic Back Issues I believe? I can pick it up for you if you want. Let me know.
> 
> Scott


You betcha! Thanks!


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

Chinxy said:


> You betcha! Thanks!


I picked it up for you. I'll bring it to WF for you.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Scott J said:


> I picked it up for you. I'll bring it to WF for you.


Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

ALRIGHT! Just read Jess's email and he said:
"Got it, your's will be the first casting I ship out."

I'm psyched now!!!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo: Can't wait to see this sculpt and get my fingers on it!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well got the Warlord now! Came yesterday so I took it to my IPMS club last night! Now I have something to work on this weekend!:woohoo:
I'll take pic's too!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

And here is the new Warlord kit! I'm starting on him now!



Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow, looks like a great kit! You'll have cornered the market on Warlord kits now!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

otto said:


> Wow, looks like a great kit! You'll have cornered the market on Warlord kits now!


Yep - This kit was done by Resin Pimps! It is very different from the one I sculpted back in 1997! Kind of wished I had done this body style! Very nice!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - this is how far I got this weekend on him! Not very far but I like the results so far!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well a month later and here is some progress! He's almost done but still things to do on him. Like his sword and dagger, paint the shield and wrist bands! But I'm making progress although it's been a month now!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

He's looking good Chinx, I want a pair of those boots! I will definitely look him up at the Fest.

Bob K.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well finally after over a month I finished him. I like how he turned out although he was a hard kit to do! I airbrushed him using the Badger Velocity and airbrushed the dino using the Iwata Eclipse.







Now to get ready for Wonderfest. I'm going to finish my fly now!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Great job on the Warlord!:thumbsup: Thanks for sharing.

Now.. who wants to take on this quote: "I'm going to finish my fly now!"


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm going to leave the fly alone, but I will say that a great job was done on this kit. This was also one of my favorite comics and I will have to look into getting one of these kits.
Nice job
Els


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Thanks guys! Els - Travis Morgan The Warlord is my favorite comic too and I have all of them from way back in 1975! This make me want to clean up my Warlord kit that I did back in 1998!

Now I'm refering to pugknows Rob fly replacement head. Have the head and hand painted, just need to add him to the Dr. Jones kit.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Ya did Travis Morgan proud, Chinxy!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent work Chinxy!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
He looks fantastic!

Chris.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job Chinx, especially those boots! LOL You had better bring him to the Fest, I want to see him in person.

Bob K.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very cool, Chinxy!! That is one good looking model! I look forward to seeing him at WF. Really nice! - Denis


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW!.. you nailed the paint job on this one!.. skin tones are perfect!.. love it!


----------



## mhorm (Mar 28, 2003)

Great job Chinxy, never seen this guy before but it looks like a fun kit.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Hey check it out! Look what Buc did! I think this is so cool!

http://www.bucwheat.com/2k11/warlordjesse.jpg

Now I really like how he turned out!:woohoo:


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Man, that is bee-yooo-tee-full work. Very cool model.


----------

